# I love being alone!



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

About 8 months ago, I had really severe social anxiety and I couldn't even speak to people or look them in the eye. So I went to the school psychologist and got some therapy and I thought that it wouldn't help me. After 6 months of therapy, I thought I had wasted my time.

Over the summer, I realized that I had matured in some great ways and I feel less anxious than before.

College just started back, and for the first time ever, I felt good about being alone!! I know this sounds weird, but I felt good and not anxious about whether or not people were judging me based on the amount of friends I have.

It was like a total freedom and I was able to relax and be myself without being so scared and anxious. I guess I'm just an introvert and I prefer being alone (not all the time). It just feels great to be able to enjoy being alone, but not feel great anxiety when around others. 

Any similar experiences?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, I know! That's wonderful, I had similar experience, college, and I cherish alone times still, it's peaceful.


----------



## creation (Aug 28, 2010)

i have completely rearrange my sleep schedule to be away from people
i wake up at about 7pm and go to sleep around 8 or 9 AM
...its the only time i feel the world isnt reading my thoughts since i know the children sleep


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

creation said:


> i have completely rearrange my sleep schedule to be away from people
> i wake up at about 7pm and go to sleep around 8 or 9 AM
> ...its the only time i feel the world isnt reading my thoughts since i know the children sleep


I do this too! Today I woke up at 6pm. Being awake during the day is no fun at all


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I think if you can enjoy yourself when you are alone you can pretty much enjoy anything! Congratulations!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

In college I did realize I enjoyed being a loner.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats 

I too love to be alone. However, I think it would be nice if I could find someone to relate to when I start college. Who knows if it will happen.


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

The joy of solitude. Good for you for being able to be comfortable alone. I find it peaceful and relaxing being alone as well.


----------



## extend (May 11, 2009)

I love being alone also, but I find that almost inevitably I drift into serious depression if I don't see someone every so often (thank god for roommates). But then when I'm around other people, I can't wait to get away from them and be alone. My life has been this crazy run around for the past few years. It's so confusing


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

This is exactly how I'm feeling towards college myself. What people say and their face experssions still get to me a bit but I don't feel horrible and loathe myself about sitting at the table alone or not having study buddies anymore. It feels good. I like being alone.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Your thread made me smile.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome! I always think of how difficult it must be to hate being alone and have SA -- being alone has always been one joy I know I can always depend on.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Being comfortable in solitude is one thing, but rearanging your sleeping patterns to avoid being around people is another. 

I think there should be a healthy balance.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I actually do like talking to people on occasion - but to be around people all the time would be my idea of nightmarish. :b It's all about striking a balance in my opinion. The caveat being that if I'm constantly alone for a length of time I fine that I'm more prone to feeling down (as extend mentioned) but also if I'm particularly stressed out about something, being alone with my throughts is my first and preferred destination.


----------



## abohmaid (Sep 5, 2010)

*https://www.payzeno.com/a/abohmaid987/55*

Stop Snoring, and Start
Sleeping Like a Baby!
In less than 7 Days,


----------

